# вопрос по шрифтам для X и UTF-8

## [mipt]alucard

Есть конкретный вопрос по шрифтам.

Сейчас стоит кодировка koi8-r, но крайне понадобилось хранить файлы на диске в юникоде. В связи с этим задался вопросом перехода на юникод.

Тектовая консоль меня не интересует, т.к. сижу в иксах.

gtk2 приложения, да и qt-шные, те которые используют freetype2 проблем не вызывают. Тут я пользуюсь виндовыми ttf шрифтами, все красиво и без проблем.

Постоновка задачи. Как дожна выглядеть строчка в .Xresourses?

```
 XTerm*font: {названиешрифта} 
```

чтобы нормально отображался вывод в utf формате, для примера команды date, сейчас абракадабра. Терминал - aterm

----------

## hermes_jr

Пример:

XTerm*Font:     -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed-*-*-120-*-*-c-*-koi8-r

Строчку можно сгенерить тулзой xfontsel. Начинаешь генерить с конца - кодировка, дальше по вкусу.

Удачи.

----------

## [mipt]alucard

Пардон, а как же юникодовая локаль?

Я думал, что там надо ставить шрифт в кодировке  

XTerm*font: -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1

Однако не работает.

$ date

п▓я┌я─ п╞п╫п╡ 18 17:05:02 MSK 2005

----------

## viy

aterm не будет использовать настройки для XTerm, что логично. Пробуй просто term или же aterm. А также почитай man aterm на тему X Resources, ну и опции командной строки посмотри.

----------

## hermes_jr

Блин, я же говорю. Юзай xfontsel, причём начинать надо с конца - там есть u, uni, unicode. У меня у самого тут не утф, но что-то мне подсказывает что одно из этих трёх должно быть тем что нужно  :Laughing: . Откуда ты iso10646-1 вообще взял.

PS: кстати да, шрифтов бы надо поставить, например media-fonts/efont-unicode  :Smile: 

----------

## [mipt]alucard

iso10646-1 - это название кодировки для юникодовых шрифтов

ftp://ftp.ilog.fr/pub/Users/haible/utf8/Unicode-HOWTO-2.html#ss2.4

aterm у меня юзает XTerm настройки, т.к. оконный менеджер - fvwm-crystal. Но не в этом суть.

xterm ту же самую херню рисует если выставить LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 и LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8

размер fixed шрифта позволяет говорить, что там содержатся все стантартные юниксовые символы.

----------

## viy

 *[mipt]alucard wrote:*   

> LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 и LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8

 

Лучше ограничиться LANG'ом.

Если запустить xfontsel и выбрать последние 2 "пункта" iso10646-1, то сколько шрифтов попадают под эту маску?

----------

## [mipt]alucard

Про xterm нагнал я.

Работает. Можно проверить командой

```
xterm -u8 -fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-20-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1'
```

А вот про aterm сейчас буду выяснять поддерживает ли он utf8

а под эту маску у меня много попадает, т.к. стоят виндовые шрифты.

Но меня только fixed интересует, т.к. он у меня один растровый и я его в терминале использую

----------

## viy

А чем тебе UXTerm (XTerm с -u8 по-умолчанию) не подходит? Какие-то фишки из aterm'а специфические используешь?

----------

## [mipt]alucard

прозрачность только, привык.

UXTerm ее поддерживает?

----------

## viy

Нет.

Мое личное мнение --- прозрачность не для работы, особенно с глюкавыми обоями. Можно что-то делать, если прозрачность закрутить к "почти непрозрачно", но теряется весь смысл...

----------

## devil_ua

 *[mipt]alucard wrote:*   

> прозрачность только, привык.
> 
> UXTerm ее поддерживает?

 

посмотри в сторону unicode-rxvt

он полегче xterm'a будет

----------

